# Cherry Desk



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

This is the top of what will be a new desk. Both wings are 48" x 12" with a 3/8" reveal. Bowties are tiger maple.

I think it's going to be really striking when it's done.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*nice wood, but 3/8" reveal?*

Why the gap? It won't fold up, so I don't get it. More explanation would help!  bill


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> Why the gap? It won't fold up, so I don't get it. More explanation would help!  bill


going for a certain "look". this was common in mid-century studio furniture and that's one of the styles i really love.


----------



## Foresta Design (Dec 26, 2011)

I like it. The gap definately makes the top unique. Looking good.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I really like that look. It's unique. Those bowties are perfect. Are you leaving those proud to the desk top? 
Also what's your desk base going to be?and how will you attach the top? 
Sorry for all the questions, I'm just liking the look so far. Keep it up.
Ps. I might even add one more bowtie in the middle. Just a thought.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Dominick said:


> I really like that look. It's unique. Those bowties are perfect. Are you leaving those proud to the desk top?
> Also what's your desk base going to be?and how will you attach the top?
> Sorry for all the questions, I'm just liking the look so far. Keep it up.
> Ps. I might even add one more bowtie in the middle. Just a thought.


the ties are flush now, top sanded. i thought about a third but i think less is more on this type of thing. i really like simplicity and clean lines, more subtle. 

the legs will be 1 1/2", framed and a stretcher running underneath. It's modeled on the desk i did in walnut. this one will have a drawer.

the rails will run underneath and be disguised sightwise by the bowites. the top will basically be screwed to the base, pretty standard. 

this is the walnut desk i made last summer. I think in cherry, it will be striking and a greatly enjoyed piece by whomever buys it.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

gideon said:


> the ties are flush now, top sanded.
> 
> the legs will be 1 1/2", framed and a stretcher running underneath. It's modeled on the desk i did in walnut. this one will have a drawer.
> 
> ...


Thanks. That really came out beautiful. I'm liking the finish on that. A little glossy for me but never the less very nice and clean. What did you finish that with? If you don't mind sharing. 
That cherry with bowties is going to look hot. 
Whoever gets that will sure be happy. Nice work
I like your style.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

That style is new to me. I'm definitely interested in seeing how it turns out. Looking good so far. Nice work on the bowties.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Very nice -wood choices are great.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

gideon said:


> going for a certain "look". this was common in mid-century studio furniture and that's one of the styles i really love.


In what century did they make a gap in the top of a desk?

It sure would make writing difficult. As well as a good place to lose pencils, paper clips, etc.

George


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

GeorgeC said:


> In what century did they make a gap in the top of a desk?
> 
> It sure would make writing difficult. As well as a good place to lose pencils, paper clips, etc.
> 
> George


mid century studio furniture. look up george nakashima.

if whomever buys this is writing on an unbacked piece of paper directly on the top of the desk, good luck to them. people generally know better than to do that. also, the reveal is 3/8", not huge. 

anyway, on the walnut desk, i used wipe on poly, many coats. this one will be tung oil.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Thanks gideon , On the wipe on polly. Looks very good.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

i'd like something a little nicer tho, thinner and easier to control with good durability. 

tung oil is ok but is there anything i can add to it to make it harder?


----------



## JB97031 (Feb 19, 2012)

gideon said:


> i'd like something a little nicer tho, thinner and easier to control with good durability.
> 
> tung oil is ok but is there anything i can add to it to make it harder?


You might want to ask Chemmy that question.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

JB97031 said:


> You might want to ask Chemmy that question.



who's chemmy?

oh, and i did the bowties with a router and template. i'll never cut one by hand ever, ever, ever again.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

gideon said:


> who's chemmy?
> 
> oh, and i did the bowties with a router and template. i'll never cut one by hand ever, ever, ever again.


Chemmy: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/members/chemmy-25775/

Just look around in the "Wood Finishing" section of the forum and you'll find him. He seems to be very knowledgeable about finishes and their uses.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

getting there. went out to hearne hardwoods on monday and picked up some 6/4 cherry and walnut for another project. 

they have a nice selection of "by the pound" material and they let me rummage through their soon to be firewood bins. mighty nice of them. 

they have two dogs and a cat out there. while milling is going, they keep you company and entertained. 

i love going out there. really do. 

anyways, here's the progress. a few more things to do and then its go time. this was the first drawer i've ever made. learned a lot about tuning it to fit right. took a while but i got it to fit. i like the "shhhhhhk" sound it makes.


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

I really like that table. It should turn out rather nice. 

Where are you showcasing your pieces (for sale)? -If I may ask?


----------



## Murphy's Law (Dec 15, 2011)

Very nice work, gideon. Please let us see several views of the finished product before it ships out.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

i sell on etsy, just got an order for a walnut desk like the one pictured above. 

also, i was picked up by a local gallery who needed seating. not sure how tha'll go but they want to bring in and consign pieces.


----------



## miantigo (Apr 6, 2012)

at the first sight, i think the desk is foldable too. Anyway, it is a very beautiful desk with new design


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

well, i've encountered a problem. side leg/rail glue up cocked and the dimensions are screwed up from top to bottom. without a full rail on the top front, the top legs pitch inward. oh well, two more piece of wood will fix it.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

gideon said:


> i'd like something a little nicer tho, thinner and easier to control with good durability.
> 
> tung oil is ok but is there anything i can add to it to make it harder?



Not really. If you use pure Tung oil, or China wood oil, you can get a faster dry time with reducing with VM&P naptha. With several applications, once dry it gets pretty darn hard.

You can experiment with 100% pure Tung oil, or polymerized Tung oil, to see which you prefer. Using a Tung oil labeled "Tung Oil Finish" would not be pure Tung oil, but a varnish resin, solvent, oil mix, which is likely not Tung oil.










 







.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

calling this done for now.


----------



## Matt tennessen (Jan 23, 2011)

Looks great! What finish did you end up settling on?


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

tung oil mix stuff from lowes and paste wax. it really came alive when the sunlight hit it.

the drawer is a little primitive looking but it was my first one ever. other than that, this is what i wanted to do with this piece. it's on etsy now, hopefully somebody will buy it.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

it came out really nice. The drawer looks fine to me. Great job man!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow. Looking great. I missed out on the beginning of this thread, but I'm up to speed now. Great work. Looking forward to seeing how this one turns out.


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

Turned out real nice Gideon. I like the way the bows contrast the center "hourglass" in the grain (-if I'm describing that correctly).


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

That turned out very nice. I like it alot.


----------

